# Dell U2515h OC möglich?



## Freymuth (10. August 2015)

*Dell U2515h OC möglich?*

Guten Abend,

ich habe einen DELL U2515h und eine R9 290 Vapor-X.

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen (Ich meine sogar in irgendeiner letzten PCGH Ausgabe) zu haben, dass es ziemlich einfach wäre seinen Monitor zu overclocken und die Hetz-Anzahl von z.B. 60 auf 75 hochzutreiben. 

Kennt sich da einer von euch aus und wüsste wie das mit beiden genannten Geräten funktioniert? o.o Diverse Suchmaschinen konnten mir keine Konkrete Antwort auf diese Frage bringen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*

Bei ner AMD Karte brauchst du AFAIK ein extra Tool wie der AMD-Downsampling-GUI. Dort kannst du im Hauptmenü den Punkt "erstellen" auswählen. Für deinen Monitor dann 2560 und 1440 eingeben (bei Weite und Höhe) und die gewünschte Frequenz, zB 75 Hz. Dann bestätigen und schauen, ob das funktioniert


----------



## Eins33Sieben (10. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*

75-80 Hz sollten möglich sein über Displayport. 
Wichtig ist aber auch dass du ein hochwertiges Kabel verwendest, damit es den erhöhten DisplayClock schafft.


----------



## RavionHD (11. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*

Würde mich auch interessieren, habe aber eine GTX980ti, gibt es irgendwo ein gutes Tutorial?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, habe aber eine GTX980ti, gibt es irgendwo ein gutes Tutorial?



Bei NVIDIA gehts doch sogar über den Treiber


----------



## fushigi01 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*

Ich habs gemacht wie der, klappt einwandfrei
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VOrtdJRoE1s
Wie hoch du dein Monitor übertakten kannst hängt auch vom Glück ab, manche wollen garnicht, manche kriegst 15Hz und mehr höher


----------



## RavionHD (11. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bei NVIDIA gehts doch sogar über den Treiber



Schön, aber wie?


----------



## drebbin (11. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*

Anzeige ->Auflösungen ändern ->Anpassen->Benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen 

Frage meinerseits - kann jmd mal n Tipp geben was hochwertige Kabel sind?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*



drebbin schrieb:


> Anzeige ->Auflösungen ändern ->Anpassen->Benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen



Alles korrekt. Als Hinweis: DSR muss deaktiviert sein


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*



Freymuth schrieb:


> ich habe einen DELL U2515h und eine R9 290 Vapor-X.
> 
> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen (Ich meine sogar in irgendeiner letzten PCGH Ausgabe) zu haben, dass es ziemlich einfach wäre seinen Monitor zu overclocken und die Hetz-Anzahl von z.B. 60 auf 75 hochzutreiben.



Damit gehts:
Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)

Wenns mit "LCD-Standard" nicht geht dann auf "LCD-Reduced" gehen.


----------



## Freymuth (23. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*

Sorry das ich gar nicht mehr geschrieben hatte. Das Thema ist irgendwie untergegangen. Aktuell habe ich alles per HDMI angeschlossen. Muss es zwingend Display Port sein? 
Würde denn dieses Kabel reichen? :

CSL - 2m Ultra HD Displayport 1.2v auf Displayport: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. August 2015)

*AW: Dell U2515h OC möglich?*



Freymuth schrieb:


> Sorry das ich gar nicht mehr geschrieben hatte. Das Thema ist irgendwie untergegangen. Aktuell habe ich alles per HDMI angeschlossen. Muss es zwingend Display Port sein?
> Würde denn dieses Kabel reichen? :
> 
> CSL - 2m Ultra HD Displayport 1.2v auf Displayport: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop



Würde reichen - aber was ist denn am beim Monitor mitgelieferten DP-Port Kabel falsch


----------



## Freymuth (25. August 2015)

*Dell U2515h OC möglich?*

Das hab ich gar nicht mehr


----------

